# Looking for anti-coil solution for Kandalf LCS Tubing



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

The tubes in my Kandalf LCS keep coiling, and I need a solution like the SmartCoil from Swiftech, which can be seen here: http://swiftech.com/ ( Than click liquid cooling, than SmartCoils ). I need 3/8" size, but they do not have that size. If anyone knows of any place which may have a solution for me please let me know. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.

Here is a link to all the specifications of my case/liquid cooling system:

http://www.thermaltake.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/Kandalf_lcs/vd4000bws.asp


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I have some cable wraps I don't need. what area are you in?


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...th=400&zenid=fe833b10c4929e58ba4c248eb5cd1bdd


----------



## KrAzEdOnE666 (Dec 2, 2008)

forcifer said:


> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...th=400&zenid=fe833b10c4929e58ba4c248eb5cd1bdd


Thanks for the tip, but these are just like the site I listed, there is no sleeves for 3/8" tubes.  Thanks though

*Edit: Actually they might work, I was reading the book and it says it is 3/8" in ID and the other sizes in that site are in OD, whats the difference between ID and OD tubing?

*Edit #2: It lookg like ID is inner diameter and OD is outer, and I see all 3/8" tubing has 1/2" OD, so this site will work. Thanks.

I am wondering though which site/type would you prefer?

SmartCoils from Swiftech or PrimoChill Coils from performance-pcs?

@ ebackhus - Thanks but I'd rather get them from a store, they are cheap enough.


----------

